# My Inglot Ordeal - Email of Complaint Included



## Vagus (Mar 14, 2012)

I just wanted to rant a little about my first experience with purchasing Inglot eyeshadows and to see if anyone else has had been through the same thing.

  	I seriously need to stress that I have never made a formal complaint regarding a product or service in my 26 years on this planet. I know that most people have a normal amount of assertiveness built into their personalities, however, I am not one of those people. So, for me to get irked enough to spend an hour writing a complaint is a pretty big deal.

  	I'm going to paste the email I wrote to the "Ambassador" of Inglot after they botched the shipment of my order to give you the full picture of what happened. Let me note that I only had this email address on hand because I called the Las Vegas store, when I was told that I could email this guy but to not tell anyone where I got that contact from. Wha??? Shady....

  	Here is my email:

  	"I received the shipment of my first Inglot purchase today, and while I am pleased with the quality of the product, I am extremely unhappy with my experience and have an issue that has yet to be resolved.

	I must preface this by saying that this is the first letter of complaint I have ever written to a company regarding poor service. I am not someone who looks for things to make complaints about. I have never be so turned off of a company due to service issues. In the past I have had slow service, transaction errors, and sales associates that are aloof and uninterested, but I have never felt offended as a customer until now. Let me explain.

	On February the 24th, I purchased (online), a 5-Pan Freedom System Palette, along with 5 eyeshadows: 112R, 106R, 423P, 405P, and 391M. More than a week later, on March 3rd, I received an email with one item line indicating that I was being refunded $5.00. There was no description of what the refund was for, nor was there any contact information whatsoever. That day, I sent a lengthy email through the contact page on the website explaining that I was unhappy that I had not been given options regarding the refund. That email never produced a response.

	I had a feeling that the 391M shadow was not in stock. I guessed this because I had been waiting for it to appear in stock online since November of last year. I waited patiently to make this order and was excited when it appeared available on the 24th. 

	Worried that I would receive an incomplete shipment despite having paid the shipping charges on my order, I called the store at 855-672-7124 yesterday. I called 11 times throughout the day only for it to ring and end in a recording saying that the user had not set up their voicemail!!!

	Today I received my incomplete shipment of the palette and 4 eyeshadows. Shoved into the box was a statement- with no contact information, with the 391M shadow item line crossed off in black marker. This is where I start to feel a bit offended. As an enthusiastic new Inglot customer, seeing this statement felt like a punch in the face. Apparently, your company has no problems with just crossing out its own mistake and pretending like I never ordered the item at all!

	The issue I have here is not that I didn't receive the specific eyeshadow that, I can only guess, is not in stock, it is the total lack of communication about it. A responsible company would have contacted me, apologized for the inconvenience of not maintaining their inventory, and asked if they could suggest something similar or even just to backorder the item to ship at a later date! I would have been happy to pick something else had I been given the option. If there was nothing comparable, I would have been ok wth backordering the shadow. However, I am not happy and I am not ok with the fact that if I still want to purchase the shadow, I would have to fork over another $8 for shipping just because of your apathetic, inconsiderate staff. At a bare minimum, I would expect to be offered to have the missing item shipped to me with no additional shipping charges. I would like to get what I paid for-  my order that included a single shipping charge.

	It is truly a shame when a company that produces a quality product fails on a Business 101 level by displaying a complete disregard for the people who are funding its profit."

  	I did at least get an apology response within minutes with an offer to ship me 3 additional shadows of my choice as well as the missing one that I had previously ordered. I told him which ones I would like and he said he would send them out the next day. Fine. But that was a week and a half ago and I have no way to track this shipment and I have a feeling I will never receive this.

  	I just wanted to get that out there and hear your thoughts on this mess.

  	Thanks for listening (reading).


----------



## rosieposie75 (Mar 16, 2012)

That is awful!

  	I have only purchased in store from Inglot and I had a great experience, the MUA there was very helpful and let me swatch anything my heart desired and made me up generous samples to take home. I made a big purchase since I was on vacation and the store I visited was in NJ, over 3 hours away from where I live. When I got home I opened up all my goodies and was getting ready to set up my freedom palettes when I realized that I was given a face powder palette instead of a blush palette. I was really upset since I lived so far away and had no way to return the item. I called the store manager and he was great, he told me to keep the palette that I was given (not that I really have any use for it) and they sent me the correct palette and a full sized hand cream with a nice little note apologizing for the inconvenience.

  	I do agree that the whole secret Ambassador does seem a little shady, I hope they follow through on their promise to you!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Mar 28, 2012)

That's terrible and very frustrating to say the least. Has there been any further development on this issue?


----------



## ist12 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

  	I think, I am experiencing the same problem with Inglot. Last week, I ordered 5 eyeshadows, a palette and two other things. I just got purchase confirmation and they charged my card. I did not get any information about shipping (tracking no, estimated date or any other update etc.) I wrote to [email protected]  to ask about current status and called same number. Nobody has answered to me. After reading this post, I am getting more concerned. What should I do? or Who should I call?


  	Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## smurf106 (Apr 11, 2012)

Aghhh!! I'm not the only one??! Now I'm REALLY upset. Same thing! I ordered 17 shadows, a loose pigment, and a freedom palette on March 28th and thank goodness I just made the big haul purchase because I will probably never order from them again. I have yet to hear a thing since. It's really upsetting that Inglot is competent enough to charge your card at the time you place the order, but they can't even communicate with their customers. I sent them an email and got the automatic message from the website that I would be contacted within 12-24 hours. Bologna!!!! The New York office telephone number- the 855-672-7124? Did anyone actually manage to get results from that number then? I just want to write to them and tell them that they are LOSING CUSTOMERS with this awful awful service.


----------



## jaylilee (May 19, 2012)

This sounds like more like an employee who didn't want to go the extra mile for the customer then didn't want to be fired for giving the horrible service, rather than a reflection of the company as a whole.

  	I placed my order three days ago and got a call the next day from the new york office (number should start with 212, by the way, not 855, from what appeared on my caller id), and it was an employee who first pointed out to me that one of my shadows was not in stock and if i wanted to replace it with something else? Also, if i wanted my two orders combined (i had placed an order that got free ground shipping, then went and bought more shadows to complete my palette and had it second day shipping).. she kindly offered to place my first order with my second one so both would arrive earlier for me.

  	Said employee also patiently waited for around 15 minutes while I made up my mind as to what the shadow was, gave me a free eyeshadow because I had apparently ordered 19 and she wanted the palette to arrive to me complete, and sent me 2 free samples, all without being requested to do so.

  	I am the type of person to always give a company a second chance, and my experience with inglot from the get go has been phenomenal. So if I were you I would call them and write them, because it is definitely in the customer's right to complain when the service you pay for is not delivered... but do not write them off entirely because of one careless employee. just my two cents.


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (May 31, 2012)

Has anybody who has been waiting on their order from Inglot received their items, email, refund, anything? I made a purchase on May 16 for 20 shadows and the palette and still haven't heard of a shipping date or anything. I sent an email on Tuesday with no answer and just sent them another. At this point I just want my money back. I will never order from this site again!! Horrible CS


----------



## smurf106 (May 31, 2012)

I just wanted to write a follow-up response to my complaint since it seems the problems are continuing. As Jaylilee mentioned - I think HALF the problem is that their area code for the phone number is screwed up on their website. As I said previously, I wrote the customer service email and I left a direct message for them via the website. They must check them, because I received a phone call from the CORRECT number at 212-672-7124 asking if anyone had followed up on my messages. But of course, this phone call was almost a WEEK later - not the 12 to 24 hours they claim. The rep immediately picked up when I called them back and while I was talking to her on the phone, she personally sent off the missing item from my order ( I heard the duct tape in the background as proof lol). The rep was extremely nice and helpful. Before I received that phone call, I swore off ordering from Inglot ever again. However, I love what I ordered and I feel much more comfortable knowing that there IS in fact someone working for the company that was extremely nice. 

  	As a side note, my order status NEVER changed when I looked it up online. It just said "Order Processing" for like two weeks and then POOF! It was at my doorstep. Even AFTER arriving, the order status didn't change. So I would give them two weeks and if you don't receive anything, call that phone number and ask. 

  	I hope this is helpful!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (May 31, 2012)

I love Inglot.  In fact, it's my favorite cosmetic company.  However, I've experienced more or less the same issue you have and on multiple occasions.  When I placed a web order, they didn't include a pigment with my order.  I contacted customer service so many times and also called the number that no one ever seems to answer.  I even called the Broadway phone number.  One month passed and I had to fly to NY from CA to take an exam.  I just happen to stop by the Inglot store on Broadway and took my printout with me.  The MUA ended up contacting the website somehow and found out I never received the pigment.  Thus, it was replaced in person.

  	The same thing happend again when placing an online order and I wasn't sent a Freedom Shadow.  I was charged for it once again and didn't receive the item.  I managed to find an email address that was for a particular Inglot store.  I complained about my web order and they told me that if you fill out the online form for service, it goes to Poland and not the US.  You have to contact an individual store to resolve your web order issues.

  	Anyhow, I highly recommend avoiding the website and just placing a phone order.  I placed two to three orders totalling over $2,000 this Spring from the Newport Beach location in CA from the Manager himself, Alexander.  He provided outstanding customer service and my order was accurate.  Their store has a great vibe and the MUAs seem to actually enjoy working there.  I can't say the same about the Broadway location, even though there was one MUA that deserves props.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jun 1, 2012)

iheartmakeup412 said:


> Has anybody who has been waiting on their order from Inglot received their items, email, refund, anything? I made a purchase on May 16 for 20 shadows and the palette and still haven't heard of a shipping date or anything. I sent an email on Tuesday with no answer and just sent them another. At this point I just want my money back. I will never order from this site again!! Horrible CS


  	I just searched online to see if anyone else had a problem. Glad to see I'm not the only one! I placed my order May 20 for 5 eyeshadows and I haven't heard anything. I emailed them 2 times and waited a week with no response. I've never had a package take this freaking long to get to me without being told upfront how long shipping usually takes. I've ordered from them one time before with no problems. My items arrived within a week, and now nothing. I paid using my paypal account so I opened a dispute against them for a refund. I still really want the items I purchased though, but I don't care at this point. I love their products, but I won't be buying from them again.


----------



## samsonsmomma (Jun 4, 2012)

DO NOT DESPAIR !!!!

  	I, too, placed an order with Inglot that has never been delivered.   I ordered on May 4, 2012 and it is now June 4, 2012.  I ordered a 10 palette and 12 shadows.  Their website does not show that my order ever went out; there is no tracking number for me to follow.  Today I tried calling the "855" number listed on their site and mentioned in a post above.  An automated system told me that voice mail was not yet set up for that number.   So I called the same number, but used NYC area code "212" as mentioned in a post above.  It worked immediately.  A very nice, professional woman named  CASEY  (or perhaps KC?) was so very helpful!  She informed me that it had not shipped due to one or more shadows being on backorder.  However, she offered to ship me the parts of my order they can fill, throw in a few sample goodies, and rush the backorder when they can.

  	Casy was the epitome of great customer service.   I will certainly order from them again.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jun 5, 2012)

They finally emailed me yesterday to tell me they shipped my items. I'm still very unhappy with the customer service. If the item is not in stock, I understand that but they could reflect that on the website or email their customers. Additionally, I emailed them 3 times and never heard anything until I opened a case against them on PayPal. They didn't even apologize. This is horrible customer service. My experience has been soured. It's a shame as I really love their products.


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Jun 5, 2012)

Update: I received an email from them yesterday informing me that my order has been shipped. Today FedEx delivered my order all 20 shadows and the palette was there and they also sent me 2 shadow samples and a coupon for 25% off my next purchase. I loooove these shadows, but I do not think I will be ordering from there online store again. It's a pitty because I looooove the shadows I got.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my order today as well. They gave me a 20% coupon code, but I won't be using it. If anyone wants it, pm me (first come first serve)!


----------



## sundaetea (Jul 6, 2012)

It's been two months since I ordered online from Inglot Cosmetics. If I had known that it was going to take two months + even more time for me to get my order, I would have saved the trouble and just ordered through the phone. I've tried calling the number they provided (to no luck), and I've also tried the 212 number but I've also had no luck. I emailed them several weeks ago, and they responded but only forwarded my message to the United States department. It's been one week and several days since that last email, and I still have no clue as to what the problem with my order is. Worst customer service, and I'd probably never order online again! Save yourselves the trouble.


----------



## qnsqal97 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All,
  	I like Inglot eyeshadows but I hate their stores, a year ago I visited the Inglot store by Times Sq in NYC, it was a horrible experience.  They sales reps are so rude and they don't want to assist you while making a purchase.  So I decided I will order online.  I ordered 5 eyeshadows, thinking online would be a different experience, but it hasn't been.  I placed my order on July 5th, last Thursday, my credit card has been charged, however, the order status remains the same and no tracking number is provided.  Reading from this post, it looks like I will be waiting for awhile, before, I actually get my order.  I was trying to avoid the terrible store customer service at a store, but now, it looks like online is no different. 

  	Please let me know if anyone else has had a similar experience.  Thanks.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Aww, this is such a bummer.  I've been wanting some inglot shadows for sometime now.  Now, I'm kind of worried.  Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## eemaree (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I placed an order almost a month ago and have yet to receive anything. I tried contacting them by email and phone without any luck. I called the 212 number listed in this forum and the man that answered told me to call this number347)426-9885. I'm going to call now and see what they tell me. 

  	EDIT: I think that number is direct to the warehouse so if you're having any issues call them. They were super friendly, refunded my shipping, gave me overnight shipping and a lot of samples. Hope that helps.


----------



## sundaetea (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally! After 3 months and  23 days! I've finally got into contact with Inglot USA. Hurrahhh! If you have ordered online and haven't been able to reach them with the numbers they provided, I agree with eemaree and urge you to call this number: 347-426-9885. The line is usually busy, so try calling early. The hours to call are from 9am-5pm EST, try to avoid calling at noon because it tends to be the busiest! And the woman who helped me was Casey - she was very kind and helpful. She basically made this whole shipping ordeal so much better. I'll be getting my package tomorrow, and I'm happy to finally get my hands on Inglot eyeshadows! I'll probably never order online again and try to order through the phone or actually going to a store.


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Reading this thread made me remember that I never received the missing shadows Inglot promised to ship out after I received my incomplete order! I love their product, but I too will never order from their online store again.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

It seems as though Inglot USA is having alot of service issues which is totally unacceptable as they do consider themselves to be a high end company and for their service, especially their online service to be so lacking is definately a cause for concern. I cannot say I have had any problems, on the contrary, Inglot South Africa is very efficient, in store as well as online. I hope Inglot realizes where their faults lie and rectify them before losing more customers than they probably already did.


----------



## Genn (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm glad I found this thread! I also made an order ONLINE order on the 12th of August and then made a second one the 16th of August. After realizing I still have not recieved a shipping notice for the second one. I emailed them last night but now I am doubtful I will get a response. I was hoping they were just busy due to their Birthday Sale. If this is the usual way of doing business I wont be ordering online anymore.  So many bloggers talk about how wonderful Innglot products are that I wanted to try them out but this whole experience has put me off. Why dont the bloggers talk about the experince with the shipping issues? There is more to a company than products. Customer service, Reliability, Shipping process etc  are also an important part of your experience.   The shadows are ordered I wanted for FALL, right now I'm hoping I dont get them this SPRING.  I know I haven't had to wait as long as other people but not getting a shipping confirmation made me really uneasy.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Aug 20, 2012)

Is anyone having issues with check out? I had emailed support regarding the birthday sale, and they gave me a unique code. However, it keeps saying that debit authorization failed. I'm using Paypal and have never had an issue with my linked credit card. I also tried to use my bank account linked to Paypal instead of the cc, but it also indicated debit authorization failure. I can't find any option to checkout directly with my credit card. I've refreshed, logged out, logged back in, and everything! The 212 number isn't working, and I just want to place my order after waiting two days for the discount to work!


----------



## Babylard (Aug 20, 2012)

That is terrible.  I will certainly not order any Inglot online!


----------



## samsonsmomma (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I could not use the 20% off code, it kept saying "promotion code not found."   I tried BIRTHDAY and birthday, capitalization made no difference.  I got tired of it and took everything out of my cart.  Heck with it, it is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Genn (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I would be relieved if it didnt work for me. They charge your card right away and i still have no idea when I'm suppose to recieve my stuff. I have emailed Inglot twice now and still no response.


----------



## Bettycoque (Sep 10, 2012)

I made an order on Aug. 30, 2012 and the "authorized" status remained until today Sept. 10, 2012.  I called the number others mentioned, 347-426-9885. The lady who answered was very nice, she prepared an overnight shipment and gave me 20% off for the delay.  She also gave me the tracking number over the phone. I guess it is safe to order online just make sure you follow up with a phone call a few days later.  I don't have a store near me so this will do.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

I've always wanted to place an order through them I've heard such great things about the product but i hate flaky CS.


----------



## yamiraq1984 (Jan 10, 2013)

My 1st time ordering Inglot online and I'm turned off!!!   My husband got me the Freeedom 20 palette with all the rainbow colors for Xmas & when the ordered arrived the Palette was missing & color 102R... For the past 5 days we have been call ALL the number on the Contact Page. Sent emails. Even sent messages.... NOTHING! Our CC was charged for the products, the order statement says it shipped... But nothing. I really wanted this, I heard nothing but great things about the products from Inglot, but I will NEVER get anything from them ever again due to the CS & the clueless people that work for them!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 11, 2013)

Have you tried this email address?  They are very nice, and very accommodating.  I know it's frustrating to try to get them to answer, but I've had very good luck with email.


 [email protected]


----------



## HanFj (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, if I had known about all these online issues with Inglot I would have never ordered from them. I too, am experiencing the same problems with Inglot Customer Service. I placed an order online, my PayPal acocunt was charged immediately. They emailed me to say my products had shipped.

  	When it arrived yesterday, February 12, one item was missing from the package, EVEN though the invoice says it was shipped.

  	I called the 855-224-1922 number online, and my call went to voicemail. However, I was unable to leave a message because it prompted the mail box was full. How can their mail box be full???? Aren't they checking their messages????? If they're not checking their voice messages, whose to say they're even checking their emails.

  	I emailed them also and have received no reply. I also called the store, 212-672-7124 and the sales assistant was nice but she told me to call the warehouse as she didn't have access to my order from the store. She gave me this number, 347-426-9885, which I immediatly called, but I think it got forwarded to the 855-224-1922 number or had the same voice message because I still couldn't leave a message because the box is full.

  	So I'm out of luck, can't call and haven't received an email. I know their products are affordable, so it'll be only $12 I'm losing, but come on. For a company who claims to have amazing products, which they do, their customer service is the WORST I have ever come across.

  	I plan to file a complaint with PayPal if I don't hear from them, and will never buy from Inglot online again.

  	I hope your experience is better than mine!!!


----------

